# Some delays...



## Dave Martell

Hi folks, I found myself in the hospital for the last few days and now I'm home recovering (or getting used to things is a better way to put it) so I'm not in a great place at the moment with regards to getting work out quickly or for that matter answering emails & PM's in a timely manner - and yeah they're stacking up big time.

If you're waiting on me I hope that you see this before you get too upset and maybe cut me some slack....please. :sick2:

I promise that I'm still chugging along, just a lot slower than normal, and will get to you as soon as I can.

Dave


----------



## El Pescador

Hey Dave! Glad to hear your back and chugging away.


----------



## Crothcipt

:IMOK:Get better, the stuff can always get done when your body says its time.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Get well Dave, been there buddy, its no fun! Get healthy, and then go slow. A good bunch of people here, they understand.


----------



## apicius9

Take it slowly and take care of yourself, I'm sure that everyone will understand. Hey, how about screw work and recover in Hawaii for a week?  I can teach you about wood types while you here - if I can get you away from watching the beach beauties, that is...

Stefan


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

A hospital stay is no fun at all, Dave. Please take care and get well quickly.

Rick


----------



## knyfeknerd

Get well soon. I think anybody would understand. It's worth it to get it done by the best!


----------



## add

Best wishes Dave...


----------



## obtuse

Get well soon! And +1 to Stefan's suggestion, though I dont know if you'd be up to a 14 hour plane ride.


----------



## clayton

Best wishes to you! Get well soon!


----------



## WildBoar

Take it easy and get better.


----------



## HHH Knives

Dave, Sorry to hear, You take care of yourself and follow the doctors instructions as mush as possible and you will be back to normal soon.. (whatever that is)  

God Bless


----------



## SpikeC

Well, when I get hospitalized I just work harder to prove that I'm a Manly Man. Have someone move the grinder next to your bed and get busy!


----------



## mhlee

I hope you feel better soon, Dave.


----------



## 99Limited

I thought you were *Super Dave*:zipper:. You're never suppose to get sick or injured or or .... Oh, wait a minute. I've got you mixed up with the other Dave. :slaphead: You're the guy that should wear a hat to cover up that shiny head aren't you. :hoss: Sorry you're under the weather. :sick2:


----------



## markenki

Get well soon, Dave!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Hope to see you at ECG. If not, I will be dropping a few pounds of rocks at your door.


----------



## Namaxy

Best wishes for a speedy recovery Dave! As I just underwent surgery and a few days in the hospital myself, one thing I can advise is be patient in your recovery, and do what is best for your health! It's all to easy to want to jump quickly back into the things we love....but your long term health is more important. I'm certain that anyone you work and associate with will understand.


----------



## Burl Source

I hope you get back to 100% soon.
Bummer about the hospital. I hate that place.
I heard that things like good dark chocolate, NY cheesecake and stuff like that will make you feel better quicker.


----------



## RRLOVER

I hope you get well soon Dave!!


----------



## l r harner

take your time and heal right its best in the long run even if it does not feel that way


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Take care and get well soon Dave.


----------



## chazmtb

Get well Dave!


----------



## EdipisReks

get well soon!


----------



## kalaeb

Best hopes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ThEoRy

Dude that sucks, I hope it's nothing serious.

Best Wishes,
Rick


----------



## Mike Davis

Sorry to hear about your hospitalization, hope all is well. Hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## stereo.pete

Get well soon Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

Well everything could be serious but hopefully won't be. I had a septic elbow injury which brought to light a heart problem. Now I've got some new drugs to take and get used to and I have to drop some old drugs (go cold turkey) which is whacking me out a bit. I suspect it's just a matter of time until things settle out and I'll just do what I can in the meantime.

Thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## Twistington

Get well and don't overextend(Grinder + potential collapse sounds like a kinda ****** idea).


----------



## Deckhand

Dave Martell said:


> Well everything could be serious but hopefully won't be. I had a septic elbow injury which brought to light a heart problem. Now I've got some new drugs to take and get used to and I have to drop some old drugs (go cold turkey) which is whacking me out a bit. I suspect it's just a matter of time until things settle out and I'll just do what I can in the meantime.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes.



Your septic elbow was a blessing if you found out about a heart condition. You hear people talking about heart attacks, but most people umm... aren't talking. You are very fortunate to be able to address the condition. Best wishes for improved health. They have amazing techniques and medications to help once a problem is identified. One of my best friends frequently catches 200lb tuna with a pacemaker.


----------



## add

Deckhand said:


> One of my best friends frequently catches 200lb tuna with a pacemaker.



Damn, that _is_ impressive.

I am old school...baited hook.


----------



## Deckhand

add said:


> Damn, that _is_ impressive.
> 
> I am old school...baited hook.



LMAO yep he does too. I fish and hang out with him and Joe Pfister. Old school would be a jack pole and a feather:biggrin: or a shell or bone hook for really old school.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Best wishes and hope you return to good health


----------



## Line cooked

Feel better!!!


----------



## Pabloz

We'll be praying for you...get well soon.

PZ


----------



## Seth

Get well. Stop whacking out, you could go blind... I always take an illness as a sign that I need to buy something new; usually knife related.
Seth


----------



## WillC

Thats awful Dave, hope your feeling better and its nothing serious. Get well and all the best.
Will


----------



## JohnyChai

Take your time to heal Dave...


One of the local knife people in Lake Tahoe had a similar issue happen him very recently and instead of getting some sharpening done, he went to brazil!


----------



## Deckhand

These situations usually force us to reflect on what matters in life and appreciate things more.


----------



## tk59

Get well soon, Dave.


----------



## steeley

take care Dave hope you feel better.


----------



## ecchef

Time to chill and get better Buddy. No need to worry about this place, we gotcha covered! :thumbsup:

When was the last time you took a vacation? :eyebrow:


----------



## Taz575

Yikes!! Glad to hear you are doing OK, but listen to the docs and take it slow until you are back to 100%!


----------



## Namaxy

Deckhand said:


> These situations usually force us to reflect on what matters in life and appreciate things more.



Well put!

We're thinking of you, and will be ready to talk shop anytime you're up for it, but in the meantime take time to heal yourself.


----------



## MadMel

Take care and get well soon!! Nothing more important than health!!


----------



## wenus2

Get better Dave, then take Stefan up on his offer!


----------



## Miles

Dave, sorry to hear about your hospital stay. Very glad to hear you're home and on the mend. Will keep a good thought for you.


----------



## wenus2

wenus2 said:


> Get better Dave, then take Stefan up on his offer!


What?.... there's a smiley for this you say?
:Stefan:


----------



## Josh

Take care of yourself sir.


----------



## Dave Martell

I sharpened a cleaver today - I'm back in the game!


----------



## obtuse

Good to hear!


----------



## Namaxy

Dave Martell said:


> I sharpened a cleaver today - I'm back in the game!



Nice to hear you're feeling better. And....I just happen to have a cleaver that could use some love.....er...sharpness!


----------



## mr drinky

Wow, just read this. I try not to read posts that tell me my knives will be coming later. 

I hope things are getting better Dave and the new meds work. Best wishes. 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm already feeling, things are looking up. Thanks for all the good thoughts coming my way.


----------



## don

Great news, Dave.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Glad you are back on your feet Dave. Take care not to over do it too fast though.


----------



## sashae

Dave Martell said:


> I sharpened a cleaver today - I'm back in the game!



...and it's _comically_ sharp. Thanks a ton, Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

sashae said:


> ...and it's _comically_ sharp. Thanks a ton, Dave!



Great! Your'e welcome and thanks back at ya!


----------



## markenki

sashae said:


> ...and it's _comically_ sharp. Thanks a ton, Dave!


Pics please!


----------



## Eamon Burke

Glad to hear you are feeling better, Dave! Don't push it too hard, rest is good and absence from the shop makes the heart grow fonder!


----------

